# Friends should I go for this Laptop??? Opinion required



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2014)

How about this from Flipkart??? :--->


HP 15-g049AU 

Does the deal look promising?

I AM NOT A GAMER REMEMBER THAT.

How about watching HD videos???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks ok but if I were you, I'd spend some more and get a laptop with a dGPU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2014)

Most important thing is your budget,after that comes the primary usages.Even if you are not a gamer you may decide in future to use video processing softwares to improve picture quality of lower resolution/quality videos when watching on HD monitor/TV connected to laptop which requires decent graphics.If you are sure that you won't be needing such things & your budget is ~22k then it looks good.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 19, 2014)

If by HD you mean 720p videos then that would be more than enough. I think it will play even 1080p videos well too. Cause my crappy AMD A6 dual core played them pretty fine.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> If by HD you mean 720p videos then that would be more than enough. I think it will play even 1080p videos well too. Cause my crappy AMD A6 dual core played them pretty fine.



But [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION], isn't AMD A6 based on quad core only?


----------



## srkmish (Oct 19, 2014)

i think all laptops today will be able to play 1080p cuz my 5 yr old single core atom laptop with 1 gb ram can play 720p


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks all.
Well if I go in for this?? :-->


TOSHIBA

as per the wise suggestive ideas by [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] and [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> But [MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION], isn't AMD A6 based on quad core only?


Quad Core? Mine sure as hell wasn't Quad Core, but a Dual Core. I am not sure about the chipset though, maybe it was A4 or something. If I remember right the laptop's model no. was NP355 or something, Samsung.

I like that Toshiba model. It's 30+ k dude, so it will thump anything thrown at it. I personally never had any experience with Toshiba however, so should not say much. In my whole life the only company I used extensively for laptops was Lenovo, and the current one is too. Had an AlienWare **** for few months, but well it's a different league.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2014)

for 35k get an intel core i3 based laptop.Also that hp laptop will be enough for your needs if you don't require a dedicated graphics card as i mentioned earlier.

HP Compaq 15-s005TX  (you get i3+nvidia GT820m)
Lenovo G50-70  (you get i3+win 8.1+ATI R5 M230 which is equivalent to GT820M)


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> for 35k get an intel core i3 based laptop.Also that hp laptop will be enough for your needs if you don't require a dedicated graphics card as i mentioned earlier.
> 
> HP Compaq 15-s005TX  (you get i3+nvidia GT820m)
> Lenovo G50-70  (you get i3+win 8.1+ATI R5 M230 which is equivalent to GT820M)


Good suggestions,but the Toshiba is giving* 8GB RAM + 1TB HDD + R5 M230(Discrete GPU) + Windows-8.1(64-bit)
*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2014)

I posted the wrong link for HP-Compaq one,this is the link i meant:
HP Compaq 15-s005TX

Most likely you won't even fully utilize 4gb ram & 1tb portable external hdd from WD/Seagate is available for ~3300 so why spend more if you can get what you need in cheaper laptop.Also HP has much more presence so i expect better after sales support compared to Toshiba.Of course if you want to spend ~34k then Toshiba looks good but if not then the 1st hp link you posted looks good for Rs.22500.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> I posted the wrong link for HP-Compaq one,this is the link i meant:
> HP Compaq 15-s005TX
> 
> Most likely you won't even fully utilize 4gb ram & 1tb portable external hdd from WD/Seagate is available for ~3300 so why spend more if you can get what you need in cheaper laptop.Also HP has much more presence so i expect better after sales support compared to Toshiba.Of course if you want to spend ~34k then Toshiba looks good but if not then the 1st hp link you posted looks good for Rs.22500.


Thank you very much Friend,but the Windows-8.1(64-bit) for the Toshiba looks a good deal for me. I know HP 15-g049AU has the O.S.,but actually I want a *future proof* laptop to some extent.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 19, 2014)

I will say spend it on Toshiba. laptop is not something that you buy every year so why not invest in a good one and enjoy for a longer period.


----------



## ARP (Oct 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Good suggestions,but the Toshiba is giving* 8GB RAM + 1TB HDD + R5 M230(Discrete GPU) + Windows-8.1(64-bit)
> *


The build quality of Toshiba L50 series is not so good, especially the hinges....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2014)

I suggest checking these laptops personally in some store before buying as only then you can see the build quality & screen quality.No point in getting even a i5 laptop to watch HD movies if it has poor screen unless you plan to connect laptop to external monitor/screen in which case laptop screen quality is of much less importance.,


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> I suggest checking these laptops personally in some store before buying as only then you can see the build quality & screen quality.No point in getting even a i5 laptop to watch HD movies if it has poor screen unless you plan to connect laptop to external monitor/screen in which case laptop screen quality is of much less importance.,


 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] and all other Friends, how about getting these :--->

*LENOVO*


  OR

*HP*

Which one will be better than another??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2014)

Lenovo one has full HD but TN screen so viewing angles will be bad but if you sit straight in front then there should be no issues.For this point alone(i.e.Full HD laptop screen) lenovo seems like a better choice.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 21, 2014)

Ultimately going in for DELL

FINAL DECISION.   
FOR NEXT COMING YEARS..................................................................USAGE................................................

- - - Updated - - -

Already shipped from Bengaluru/Bangalore the *DELL INSPIRON 5447 Laptop*.

I shall be receiving it by *C.O.D.* method. Money is ready.
A Laptop Backpack is in the offer ,along with 2 years onsite warranty worth Rs.5000/- from DELL for this DIWALI FESTIVE OFFER.

I also ordered a *CoolerMaster Notepal L1 Cooling Pad* worth Rs.799/- from Flipkart by* C.O.D.*

Diwali Deals from Flipkart,Friends.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2014)

Since you got a Dell here are some things you must take care of(speaking from experience):
1.Be very careful about adapter(& its cable) as dell only allows battery charging from its own adapter only.Use a surge protector like belkin for extra protection especially if your house mains supply is not controlled by inverter.
2.Since no dvd drive so immediately create restore disks on another hdd(mobile or your pc over lan).
3.Never experiment with linux/easyBCD/partition resize(including windows own tool)/anything similar on the laptop unless you consider yourself capable of fixing a broken partition/file system by rewriting/rearranging sectors offsets & such.
4.If & when you get a chance to extend warranty for reasonable rate,say 5000 for another 2 years,go for it eyes closed.

In the end run this command in command prompt(run cmd as admin) slmgr.vbs /dlv
If the result shows sku is "CoreSingleLanguage" or "CoreCountrySpecific" then you can not use win 8 iso to reinstall/fresh install & must keep restore disks images very safely(e.g.one copy in pc & one in mobile hdd).If it shows win 8 or core edition then you can use win 8 iso in future to reinstall win 8.

P.S.If you got Mcafee free with this even then don't install/use it.I recommend Avira for free version or kaspersky for paid version.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> In the end run this command in command prompt(run cmd as admin) slmgr.vbs /dlv
> If the result shows sku is "CoreSingleLanguage" or "CoreCountrySpecific" then you can not use win 8 iso to reinstall/fresh install & must keep restore disks images very safely(e.g.one copy in pc & one in mobile hdd).If it shows win 8 or core edition then you can use win 8 iso in future to reinstall win 8.



this applies to every manufacturer?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes.Core edition means untouched RTM install while SL/single language or country specific means a modified version of core/RTM win 8 was used to install in which case the embedded bios key will not activate any other version(read core/RTM version which you can get online).


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 22, 2014)

What happened with the warranty situation? DELL had declared that they won't provide warranty for Flipkart purchasers.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Since you got a Dell here are some things you must take care of(speaking from experience):
> 1.Be very careful about adapter(& its cable) as dell only allows battery charging from its own adapter only.Use a surge protector like belkin for extra protection especially if your house mains supply is not controlled by inverter.
> 2*.Since no dvd drive so immediately create restore disks on another hdd(mobile or your pc over lan).*
> 3.*Never experiment with linux/easyBCD/partition resize(including windows own tool)/anything similar on the laptop unless you consider yourself capable of fixing a broken partition/file system by rewriting/rearranging sectors offsets & such.*
> ...


THANK YOU FRIEND!!!
*My First Laptop/Ultrabook in my Life*.
A TRUE GENIUS FRIEND WHO HAS DEMONSTRATED HIS WELL & GOOD WISH FOR A FRIEND. I SHALL ABIDE BY YOUR COMMENTS AS IF I AM LOOKING AT A MANUAL.
THANKS ONCE AGAIN.



> kg11sgbg said:
> 
> 
> > In fact before the start of this Diwali Sale, I bought 3 products from amazon.in which are :
> ...


2).So, Friend already have an external DVD-writer.
3). Can I use *G-Parted Live-CD* for rearranging,allocation of new partition as *ext4* for Linux??
3). In this Diwali offer,the Rs.5,000/- valuation is FREE for warranty for 2 years.



sling-shot said:


> What happened with the warranty situation? DELL had declared that they won't provide warranty for Flipkart purchasers.


AFAIK, DELL won't provide warranty for Laptops purchased from* Amazon.in*
Till now, buyers from Flipkart,Snapdeal and even eBay will be provided warranty from DELL as per latest info.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2014)

Dell has their own shopping site compuindia.com only they are authorised to sell Dell stuff, no warranty on any other purchase.

I  wanted to buy Dell lappy, but not sure about quality of its product and services


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2014)

Now Dell warns shoppers against buying from Snapdeal - MediaNama
Here?s what Amazon, Ebay, Flipkart, Snapdeal and others said about honoring e-commerce warranties in India - MediaNama
*www.medianama.com/wp-content/uploads/HP-India-Online-Advisory.jpg
Flipkart is not there & most importantly notice the bold parts..*Indian consumer laws* are very good & *companies know it that is why they use sentences like "may not be able to","may not provide" etc instead of "will not be able to" or "will not provide".*If you get a genuine product it is very hard for any company in India to refuse warranty unless that product is illegally imported or stolen.

 [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION],don't use any partition resize software or cd.For experimenting linux/partition resizing use your desktop.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Now Dell warns shoppers against buying from Snapdeal - MediaNama
> Here?s what Amazon, Ebay, Flipkart, Snapdeal and others said about honoring e-commerce warranties in India - MediaNama
> *www.medianama.com/wp-content/uploads/HP-India-Online-Advisory.jpg
> Flipkart is not there & most importantly notice the bold parts..*Indian consumer laws* are very good & *companies know it that is why they use sentences like "may not be able to","may not provide" etc instead of "will not be able to" or "will not provide".*If you get a genuine product it is very hard for any company in India to refuse warranty unless that product is illegally imported or stolen.
> ...


means I shall be  rest assured that purchasing from Flipkart won't void the warranty.
If I want a dual booting system with Linux OS(preferably Ubuntu / openSUSE) then can't I do it in the ultra book,friend
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 22, 2014)

today i spoke to Dell customer care and he said, i will get 1 year warranty even on any dell laptop bought from any of the online shop.


but he couldnt answer my query about extended warranty


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION],The answer to your question is if it is worth all the time consuming potential problems you may face while installing ubuntu/linux alongside windows 8 on this dell laptop.If yes then then start by reading at least 4-5 articles & some youtube videos keeping the possiblity in mind that you may lose original dell win 8/any win 8(if it is not core edition,see my previous post regarding this) forever.If no then simply use win 8 only & for linux use dektop.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @kg11sgbg,The answer to your question is if it is worth all the time consuming potential problems you may face while installing ubuntu/linux alongside windows 8 on this dell laptop.If yes then then start by reading at least 4-5 articles & some youtube videos *keeping the possiblity in mind that you may lose original dell win 8/any win 8*(if it is not core edition,see my previous post regarding this) forever.If no then simply use win 8 only & for linux use dektop.


Friend I got you,but a little clarification needed regarding the loss of original Windows 8.1
Will there be possibility of* grub *not recognising Windows alongside Linux.

Suppose I do this :--->(Please rectify my steps)

1) First and foremost I shall build all the recovery DVD's of Windows/Windows Image.
Shall check that whether it is a core edition or a non-core edition(single language,region,etc.)

2). Shall defragment the drive *C:\>*,properly.

3). Now resize Windows Partition carefully without loss of data.

4). Extra empty space to be created for *ext4* and *swap* partition.

5). Supposingly Install Ubuntu-14.04(64-bit) LTS version.

Then still I shall lose Windows-8.1?!!?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2014)

googled installing ubuntu with windows 8.1 dell laptop & got these(i don't use linux in an installed form,sometimes run it using live usb)
Install Ubuntu 14.04 alongside Windows 8.1 in 10 easy steps « Everyday Linux User
dual boot - Dualbooting Windows 8.1 with Ubuntu 14.04(Current OS) - Ask Ubuntu
PenguinTutor - Installing Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 17 laptop (7737) dual boot with Windows 8 / 8.1
I neither use 2 OS on same hard disk & nor recommend it to anyone.I recommend softwares like vmware player or virtualbox or install on a separate hdd(not possible in usual laptop) or use live linux usb method.Even if you follow all the steps something may still go wrong so it is your choice.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2014)

^@whitestar_999,Thanks for your valuable advice.
In fact for the past 7 years or so I have tinkered with numerous Linux distros alongside Windows  installation.
OBVIOUSLY IN MY DESKTOP.

Presently,in my Desktop I have Windows-7, Windows-10(Technical Preview Version),Fedora,Ubuntu,openSUSE and Linux Mint all in their 64-bit versions installed on separate partitions and on separate HDD's.
I again heed your warning and important advice,but by GOD's blessings and well wishers like you, MAY BE I WON'T ERASE EVERYTHING ON THE HDD(of DELL Ultrabook) and go in for a custom installation of Linux alongside Windows. It may be the Ubuntu or openSUSE-13.2(64-bit) which is going to be launched.
Only question is can the Linux OS be installed in UEFI BIOS mode or in LEGACY BIOS mode?

- - - Updated - - -

Current status of my order :--->

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/2637/8ev62w.png


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 23, 2014)

i had a talk with my hardware vendor in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh. he told me that he has seen 4-5 cases in which some people (in ebay) have sold dell laptops which were imported or *cough* without warranty (items not to be sold in India) and when problem arose, dell cc refused to entertain them. that may also be a reason for this (not providing warranty). if some retailer buys from dell india and sells it online, then i think there won't be any problem and they will provide the warranty.



whitestar_999 said:


> Now Dell warns shoppers against buying from Snapdeal - MediaNama
> Here?s what Amazon, Ebay, Flipkart, Snapdeal and others said about honoring e-commerce warranties in India - MediaNama
> *www.medianama.com/wp-content/uploads/HP-India-Online-Advisory.jpg
> Flipkart is not there & most importantly notice the bold parts..*Indian consumer laws* are very good & *companies know it that is why they use sentences like "may not be able to","may not provide" etc instead of "will not be able to" or "will not provide".*If you get a genuine product it is very hard for any company in India to refuse warranty unless that product is illegally imported or stolen.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2014)

Linux latest versions are compatible with uefi mode.See the 3rd link in my previous post.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i had a talk with my hardware vendor in Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh. he told me that he has seen 4-5 cases in which some people (in ebay) have sold dell laptops which were imported or *cough* without warranty (items not to be sold in India) and when problem arose, dell cc refused to entertain them. that may also be a reason for this (not providing warranty). if some retailer buys from dell india and sells it online, then i think there won't be any problem and they will provide the warranty.



At least no issues between Flipkart & DELL,for the time being,relating to warranty.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> Linux latest versions are compatible with uefi mode.See the 3rd link in my previous post.


Yeah,Sorry to miss it, inspite of its presence with your caring and sharing of Knowlwdge.

Well, I shall follow it *step -by-step* ,after creating all of the RESCUE WINDOWS DVD from DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Ultrabook.

The BIOS settings must be selected to *UEFI* by default as the page says.

I have a Ubuntu-14.04(64-bit) LTS DVD ready with me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2014)

It does not have a dvd drive(that is why it is slim),you have to use pen drive booting method.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 23, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> It does not have a dvd drive(that is why it is slim),you have to use pen drive booting method.



Actually Friend I do have an *external* slim portable  DVD-writer from LG, the GP50NB40.

I think you missed *#23 *comment post by me,in this section just on the previous page.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2014)

I did saw it but somehow forgot about it when posting.Anyway check by booting ubuntu in live dvd mode first.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2014)

Received my DELL 14 5447 Laptop/Ultrabook today.
Excellent packaging by Flipkart and super service from Ekart Logistics.

- - - Updated - - -
   @whitestar_999 , could you please help me regarding the creation of rescue DVD's . Since this procedure is unlike Windows7,moreover there was no rescue partition present, this is an OEM version of Windows 8.1(64bit) only.

- - - Updated - - -

Ultimately, created a rescue image of windows-8.1 in 16GB usb pen drive.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2014)

There should be a dell backup & recovery software pre-installed on the laptop with step-by-step instructions,try that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> There should be a dell backup & recovery software pre-installed on the laptop with step-by-step instructions,try that.



Yes.
Friend how do i enter into the BIOS? I mean which key to press,during boot up so as to enter into BIOS.
Tried with [DEL] and [F2] key ,separately,but system booted up to windows-8.1 normally.
This configuring aspect in DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Ultrabook/Notebook is *quite complex* when compared to that of my Desktop-PC. Obviously for* NOOBS* like me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 26, 2014)

I hope you are using restart option & not power off option in win 8 to do this.Also refer the manual you got with dell laptop.
Windows 8.1 tips and tricks: Shut down, Restart, Sign out, and more via the Start Button


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> I hope you are using restart option & not power off option in win 8 to do this.Also refer the manual you got with dell laptop.
> Windows 8.1 tips and tricks: Shut down, Restart, Sign out, and more via the Start Button



I am using restart option,but I don't know which key I have to press to boot into BIOS settings. I had downloaded the manual for this particular laptop from Dell site,but nothing is mentioned regarding the booting into BIOS.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 26, 2014)

It is F2 according to DELL but you may have to hit it repeatedly and very early. 

Object reference not set to an instance of an object.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> It is F2 according to DELL but you may have to hit it repeatedly and very early.
> 
> Object reference not set to an instance of an object.



THANK YOU.

Achieved for what I intended to do.
But ,Friends, the BIOS operation is a bit complex than the Desktop mode.

Before booting up,you have to attach your external DVD-writer to the USB port(as in my case).
1).Entering inside BIOS options you have to ensure that the BIOS is set up in UEFI mode and not Legacy.
2).Inside the BIOS,you have to use F5/F6 keys to the UEFI mode section for choosing which device boots up first,HDD or DVD-writer.
3).The secure BOOT Mode has to be DISABLED temporarily,otherwise DVD-writer though recognised and present,wont be able to perform its operation/function.
4).After performing or finishing operations by DVD-writer(I had successfully created a swap partition and an ext4 partition). I am waiting for the openSUSE-13.2(64-bit) to be launched on 3rd of November,2014 and after downloading 4.3~4.6GB,burning it into a blank DVD. I shall install the same into ext4 partition.
5).The secure BOOT mode must be enabled after installation or using DVD-writer,otherwise Windows-8.1 won't boot.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2014)

The secure boot compulsion was a clever move by Microsoft to inhibit easy installation of Linux. If I am correct you can still install a few distros that have got the key from Microsoft.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> The secure boot compulsion was a clever move by Microsoft to inhibit easy installation of Linux. If I am correct you can still install a few distros that have got the key from Microsoft.



In that case can I install openSUSE-13.2 in my Dell 14 5447 Ultra book???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2014)

The Growing Role of UEFI Secure Boot in Linux Distributions | Linux Journal
Ubuntu 12.10,Fedora 18 & OpenSUSE 12.3 onwards are secure boot compatible though it may still not work so try the latest version of these os & remember to make backup first of your windows 8.1 install.Though i do not trust any backup without actually doing a successful restore to confirm it is working but i hope you made one backup before repartitioning the hdd & one after repartitioning the hdd.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 29, 2014)

If I keep the charger connected(in ON or power mode) to my Laptop/Ultrabook,even if my Ultrabook's battery shows 100%,then will there be a damage to the battery??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2014)

Most likely no as modern batteries & chargers have improved enough to realise when the battery is full & stop charging though do take advantage of battery sometimes otherwise there is no point in having an ultrabook.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 30, 2014)

In spite of that it is better to keep the battery in 40% to 80% range. Run it on battery primarily unless you are expecting to be without access to charging point for extended period of time in which case charge to 100%.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Most likely no as modern batteries & chargers have improved enough to realise when the battery is full & stop charging though do take advantage of battery sometimes *otherwise there is no point in having an ultrabook.*


+1 for this ADVICE.

Well I experienced battery level to be fairly good if and only if I use the Laptop/Ultrabook ONLY.
But as soon as I attach DVD-Writer(external),USB-Mouse,Hitachi 500GB HDD or even the CoolerMaster Notepal L1 Cooling Pad (*ALL SEPARATE WISE NOT SIMULTANEOUSLY*), then the Battery level drops slowly but significantly.

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> In spite of that it is better to keep the battery in 40% to 80% range. Run it on battery primarily unless you are expecting to be without access to charging point for extended period of time in which case charge to 100%.


Thanks [MENTION=139416]sling-shot[/MENTION] my Friend, I am running only on battery mode.

How much lower level do I use the battery,such that damage does not occur?

Is it safe till 10% or 7%?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 30, 2014)

Try NOT to let it go below 20%.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

Try to keep the charge in good shape as he said above ie 80% max and also try not to slip anything less than 15 or else 20.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks to all,Friends
Some pics posted :--->

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/2026/5VpRMk.jpg

The Backpack as Freebie given with the Laptop/Ultrabook

*img743.imageshack.us/img743/7708/TfL5RT.jpg
The necessary and associated tools of trade from Amazon.in (except the Circle usb mouse)
Hitachi 500GB external drive 
LG external DVD-writer

*img540.imageshack.us/img540/5087/rhEHAG.jpg
The side by side residing of the 2 foes,in stark reality : AMD & Intel

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/5168/VTwg3V.jpg
This one is a bang of the buck,got it for Rs.799/- from Flipkart as Diwali Sale.
It really runs SILENT...fantastic product.

- - - Updated - - -

One issue has cropped up :--->

The wifi signal is not recognising my hotspot.
Even when it recognises there is a drop in signal strength and it ultimately dies out or is rendered not connected/disabled.
Running the Windows(8.1) diagnostics for network ,it shows : "wlan card or access point not connected(or working)!!!"

Please, Help me out [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], our expert Friend on networks.
All other Friends are also welcomed...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2014)

I think there was/still is some issue with wifi in win 8/8.1.As i don't use it wait for some win 8/8.1 users comments & in the meantime you can try updating your wifi driver through windows update.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 1, 2014)

Even i heard WiFi prob in win8 and experienced some


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think there was/still is some issue with wifi in win 8/8.1.As i don't use it wait for some win 8/8.1 users comments & in the meantime you can try updating your wifi driver through windows update.



Already updated to the latest versions from Windows update.

- - - Updated - - -

Surprise!!!
Now its functioning (wifi network) perfectly O.K.!!!???


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2014)

Congo on your purchase mate.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Congo on your purchase mate.



Thank You very much Mate.

- - - Updated - - -

To all my @TDF, Friends.
The most awesome feature for this ultrabook is its backlit key. Presently I am writing this comment by keeping all lights switched off. As all Family members in our bedroom and in other rooms are fast asleep. I don't intend to disturb anybody.
Really Coooooolll feature.
The color of backlit keys are neon white,which could be dimmed by pressing the F10 key again.
While (without undermining)LENOVO Y50(Superior Laptop) comes with a red color backlit key,which is disturbing for me. My personal liking.

Great Job DELL.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank You very much Mate.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Well I like dell. Personally it stands out from the crowd but still light backlit is always pleases the eyes.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 5, 2014)

@whitestar_999 ,  @$hadow,   @sling-shot  and all other @TDF Friends...

Successfully installed *openSUSE-13.2(64-bit) onto my DELL Ultrabook besides Windows-8.1*

Successful *Dual Booting System *with UEFI BIOS accomplished.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2014)

Good to know & which method you followed,might be useful for some here in future.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah good to hear that.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good to know & which method you followed,might be useful for some here in future.






$hadow said:


> Yeah good to hear that.






Well,previously I had to create an ext4 partition and a swap partition ,by reclaiming disk space from 1TB HDD,which consist Windows-8.1.

I had defragmented Windows-8.1 clearly using *Auslogscs Disk Defragmenter* tool.

You have to hit *F2 key* immediately to enter into BIOS or *F12 key* immediately for change in boot sequence,AS SOON AS THE MACHINE STARTS UP(Cold Start or BOOT UP).

Then I followed the steps which I had written on *#44* comment under this thread.

Meanwhile, I had downloaded 4.3GB of openSUSE-13.2(64-bit) on Monday 03-11-2014 the day it was released. I used Ktorrent, BELIEVE ME IT TOOK 2HRS. 26MIN. ONLY FOR THE COMPLETE DOWNLOAD.

Hat's OFF to BSNL,KUDOS to BSNL...never any networking/downloading issues. GOD's Blessings and Good Faith from you well wishers.

I burned the entire iso image in a Sandisk 8GB usb Thumb Drive,using the tool "SUSE Studio Image Writer". *It has became a bootable USB openSUSE distro pendrive also*.

Subsequently, I plugged in the Sandisk 8GB drive and booted up the Ultrabook,with immediate pressing of F12 key.

There I chose the USB pendrive(Sandisk 8GB : Bootable openSUSE Distro.)as the 1st device to boot in,and after that following the steps as it happens on a normal Desktop-PC.

Of course during the installation stages I chose custom partitioning, as the default file system in this distro of openSUSE-13.2being the Btrfs,but I am at ease with ext4.


That's it Friends.






- - - Updated - - -

As of using within Windows-8.1(those of us who are using the Desktop mode) it is working like a charm. No difference from Windows-7.

*But some issues are cropping up in openSUSE* :--->

1). While no issue/problem as I use an external usb mouse(Circle USB mouse in the photos.)in Windows-8.1,the same is getting non-functional in openSUSE.

I mean, the mouse pointer is freezing in openSUSE,BUT NO PROBLEM IN USING THE DEFAULT TOUCHPAD OF THIS ULTRABOOK in openSUSE.

Is this a driver problem? I have to click every now and then to make the mouse functional in openSUSE.

Any solution to this problem   @friends ???

2). Truly,the networking issues are completely gone and now fully operational/functional in Windows-8.1, BUT THE PROBLEM OF DISCONNECTION AND NOT ACCESSING THE INTERNET HAS SPRUNG UP IN openSUSE. Even though the wireless icon and settings are shown fully O.K. in openSUSE.

Requesting Friend,  @whitestar_999 (our expert friend in networking) to solve this problem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2014)

I think touchpad issues are known with linux,as for networking issues run command similar to ipconfig /all in suse & compare data like ip,gateway etc with windows 8.1 result to check for any differences.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> I think touchpad issues are known with linux,as for networking issues run command similar to ipconfig /all in suse & compare data like ip,gateway etc with windows 8.1 result to check for any differences.



No my Friend, touchpad is working brilliantly in openSUSE.
Issue is with the usb mouse.Suppose I am typing as in this part of the comment,the mouse light goes off. The mouse pointer freezes on the screen. I have to click the left button once~twice to make the mouse functional/active again.
Otherwise I have to run the mouse continuously along any surface,ie. the mouse pointer must be in constant moving motion by the user to render it functional.
This is an issue with openSUSE ONLY,never with MINT,UBUNTU,FEDORA,MANDRIVA,etc. with any other linux distro.

I had faced the same problem in my Desktop-PC also.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

^^ That is strange all I have ever heard is about the touch pad error but now there is a usb error also.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats! i will try that once i buy a laptop (soon) 



kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar_999 ,  @$hadow,   @sling-shot  and all other @TDF Friends...
> 
> Successfully installed *openSUSE-13.2(64-bit) onto my DELL Ultrabook besides Windows-8.1*
> 
> Successful *Dual Booting System *with UEFI BIOS accomplished.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2014)

I had to re-install openSUSE-13.2

I didn't install the virtualization kernels + environments.The Xen kernel boot

Networking issues seems to be fixed.

Mouse pointer behaves erratic as described above in previous comment,when Ultrabook is in battery mode.
But as soon as I plug in charger MOUSE BEHAVES FULLY NORMAL...NO PROBLEMS,NO ISSUES.

Touchpad is always functional + normal in both battery and charging modes.


----------

